
The Road to Zig 1.0 [video] - FraaJad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv2I7qTux7g
======
kristoff_it
It's hard to overstate how nice the ergonomics of comptime execution are. I
wrote a Cuckoo filter library in C a couple of years ago and then stopped
because it really took too much effort to do all the things I wanted.

Now I've rewritten it in Zig in one evening, it's drastically easier to
understand and it even has more zero-cost features, all of this in less lines
than the original macro-ridden code.

I will soon add more comments and safety features, but for now it felt really
good to be able to remove all the redundant code without having to recur to
hacks.

Here's the link: [https://github.com/kristoff-it/zig-
cuckoofilter](https://github.com/kristoff-it/zig-cuckoofilter)

------
axaxs
Nice talk! I could watch any PL talk for hours on end I think.

Unrelated to the language, but at ~41 or 42 minute mark I noticed the
pronunciation of 'executable' and it made me really think. He says it in a way
that highlights 'exec', which makes a lot of sense, whereas I normally would
say it with emphasis on the third syllable. Now I wonder how most programmers
say that word...

~~~
tux1968
That is interesting and I was too engrossed in the talk to even pick up on
that the first time through.

According to :

[https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/pronunciation/english/ex...](https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/pronunciation/english/executable)

He's using the American pronunciation, and yours is likely the UK version.
I've always used the UK pronunciation myself and didn't know there was an
alternate way to say it until today.

~~~
axaxs
Thanks, that's exactly the difference. While I'm an American, I'd only
previously used and heard the UK version..(not that it's a common word).

------
joshbaptiste
Hmm.. never heard of Chariot Solutions yet they have a lot of technical
presentation videos for my consumption, thanks.

